# How much does it cost to make a fursuit head/partial and other questions



## artisticKitsune (Jan 28, 2018)

So I'm thinking about maybe trying to make a partial fursuit myself (mostly because it's a cheaper option and sounds like a fun project)
But I don't know what the average price is for materials or what type of stuff I need (I live in California)

I tried looking up tutorials but they're a bit vague on the materials, more specifically I don't know what kind of upholstery foam I need (since they vary in density) Also how much fur will I need for a partial fursuit that has a head, tail, and paws (since most tutorials are for full suits)

Also whats the cheapest fake fur I can buy that still looks good and is usable, and whats the easiest way to go about making a fursuit head thats still a bit roomy (I don't wear glasses but I have sensory issues and don't like stuff being directly on my face, my friend has a fursuit and the head doesn't stick directly to my face)

Also I might make feet paws for my fursuit but I wanna know how hard they are to make and how I can make feet paws that won't wear near the toes and break since I walk on my tip toes a lot, especially when I'm excited.

I'll add more questions when I think of them but if any fursuit makers are willing to take me under their wing and let me ask them questions, I'd really appreciate it.
Also tutorials that you think are super helpful or have helped a lot in making fursuits as a beginners are appreciated too.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jan 29, 2018)

The prices depends mostly on the costs at your country bro... the same suit can costs 3000 euro in your country and 1000 in another one. You must count it by yourself.


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jan 29, 2018)

Dox-Tucy said:


> The prices depends mostly on costs at your country bro... the same suit can cost 3000 euro in you country and 1000 in another. You must count it by yourself.



I'm aware, I should probably add that I live in the USA.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Jan 29, 2018)

artisticKitsune said:


> So I'm thinking about maybe trying to make a partial fursuit myself (mostly because it's a cheaper option and sounds like a fun project)
> But I don't know what the average price is for materials or what type of stuff I need (I live in California)
> 
> I tried looking up tutorials but they're a bit vague on the materials, more specifically I don't know what kind of upholstery foam I need (since they vary in density) Also how much fur will I need for a partial fursuit that has a head, tail, and paws (since most tutorials are for full suits)
> ...


So far I probably spent $15 on foam, $35-$40 on fur, I had some old shoes for the footpaws which can be $5-$10 for a pair, and for a partial I got by with spending less than $100 which I wouldn’t expect to make a decent partial for that cheap compared to having someone else do it. Also I followed Matrices on tumblr for basic guides on fursuit making. It’s a pretty good source.


----------



## MysticMango (Jan 30, 2018)

hi there. I'm new and making a fur suit myself.So far I have spent nearly $70.00's USD on a head alone, and that's not including the foam.  Partials are great options and that's what i'm going for so far myself! 

If you can help it please do not use craft fur. It is very itchy but on the other hand it will be good for practicing and sewing the shape when you feel comfortable enough to reach the faux fur level.   I have the head made  and clippers are going to be picked up. You will need to save up for clippers because that's what you use to shave down the fur. Every maker is different. My best advice to you is do some you-tube research and search around the forums to see what other makers do on the website. Also be prepared to go through hot glue guns as well when it comes time to make your furry partial. Have already gone through several.  Luxury faux fur is a good option and shaves really nicely.  Another thing to be aware of is that you will be vacuuming fur like nobody's business haha. Our fur will shed everywhere just like the real thing.  Some say use an exacto knife (please, please, please be careful! <3) to cut the fur or some use scissors. Also if you don't have a sewing machine that's okay too. I hand sewed the entire fur pile for my guy so far. With the sensory issue just make the fur suit a little bigger than you normally would.  I used to be extremely claustrophobic.  You can help with this by making your eyes extra big and plus if you feel the need you can always take off your character's head when necessary. I practiced with even just the foam model on for mine. 

Fabric.com is a great source of fabric but others may disagree with that. Go with what makes you feel comfortable.  For shoes, build around a pair of cheap old sneakers you know that are going to take a beating if you do get excited as you said and you aren't going to be upset if you accidentally ruin them. Mine can either slip on or off. Others glue them down. It's just personal preference.  Also you can measure the feet a few inches away from the toes of the shoe. There are also a ton of sources for these as well.  When you do make them practice lots walking in them. It will help. It will feel very strange at first and when you have your whole out fit on you may find your sensory anchor to your core strength has disappeared. This is normal. Once you get used to it; the suit will feel amazing. Trust me. I want to party when i'm in my head and it's not even finished <3! 

For how hard they are to make...that depends. I'd go really easy with something like a husky or a cat at first. Some people have made some really incredible fur suit partials for beginners and others need to have a few more go rounds before they come out looking fantastic. I got lucky my first time but unfortunately i can't seem to upload photos on here. i'd love to show you what I have created but there's a sizing issue with pictures, but that's okay. I'll learn. My first one came out looking pretty dreadful but that's normal and props should be given to anyone who attempts to make a fur suit head partial because as you said it is hard work!!  If you want you can message me and i will gladly try to answer any questions you have in regards to making your first partial. Good luck! ^^


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jan 30, 2018)

Amber_Sakura_Wolf said:


> So far I probably spent $15 on foam, $35-$40 on fur, I had some old shoes for the footpaws which can be $5-$10 for a pair, and for a partial I got by with spending less than $100 which I wouldn’t expect to make a decent partial for that cheap compared to having someone else do it. Also I followed Matrices on tumblr for basic guides on fursuit making. It’s a pretty good source.


So it seems like fur is the most expensive thing and I can imagine cost can go up and down depending on how many colors you use and what colors. I'll keep this in mind.
Also around $100 to possibly 200 sounds about right, depending on how much fur someone uses.
Also I'll go check out Matrices, I might actually be already following them since I'm following a couple of fursuit blogs.



MysticMango said:


> hi there. I'm new and making a fur suit myself.So far I have spent nearly $70.00's USD on a head alone, and that's not including the foam.  Partials are great options and that's what i'm going for so far myself!
> 
> If you can help it please do not use craft fur. It is very itchy but on the other hand it will be good for practicing and sewing the shape when you feel comfortable enough to reach the faux fur level.   I have the head made  and clippers are going to be picked up. You will need to save up for clippers because that's what you use to shave down the fur. Every maker is different. My best advice to you is do some you-tube research and search around the forums to see what other makers do on the website. Also be prepared to go through hot glue guns as well when it comes time to make your furry partial. Have already gone through several.  Luxury faux fur is a good option and shaves really nicely.  Another thing to be aware of is that you will be vacuuming fur like nobody's business haha. Our fur will shed everywhere just like the real thing.  Some say use an exacto knife (please, please, please be careful! <3) to cut the fur or some use scissors. Also if you don't have a sewing machine that's okay too. I hand sewed the entire fur pile for my guy so far. With the sensory issue just make the fur suit a little bigger than you normally would.  I used to be extremely claustrophobic.  You can help with this by making your eyes extra big and plus if you feel the need you can always take off your character's head when necessary. I practiced with even just the foam model on for mine.
> 
> ...



Thank you! That was all really helpful actually, so it does seem fur is the most expensive part of fursuits. I actually have a character design I made which I might revise a bit, but I made it with the intent of getting a partial of them but decided they were simple enough that I can maybe make them myself.


----------



## MysticMango (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm glad I could help you in any way that I could. We're all in this together so the least  we can do is help one another out as novices. I am going with a partial as well for now. As I suggested feel free to message me if you wish! ^^ Oh, should also mention fabric fleece, (not polar that is very thick and might not work as well)  you'll want that as well. For ears, mouth lining and nose, depending on the style you are going of course. Foamies and buckram are used for the eyes. Just do lots and lots of research and you will be awesome to go! ^^


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jan 30, 2018)

MysticMango said:


> I'm glad I could help you in any way that I could. We're all in this together so the least  we can do is help one another out as novices. I am going with a partial as well for now. As I suggested feel free to message me if you wish! ^^ Oh, should also mention fabric fleece, (not polar that is very thick and might not work as well)  you'll want that as well. For ears, mouth lining and nose, depending on the style you are going of course. Foamies and buckram are used for the eyes. Just do lots and lots of research and you will be awesome to go! ^^



I might actually go to you for help since you know a lot more than I do, I know what they use for some stuff but not really specifics, I've watched fursuit making videos and know a bit about foam but not much.


----------



## Amber_Sakura_Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

MysticMango said:


> hi there. I'm new and making a fur suit myself.So far I have spent nearly $70.00's USD on a head alone, and that's not including the foam.  Partials are great options and that's what i'm going for so far myself!
> 
> If you can help it please do not use craft fur. It is very itchy but on the other hand it will be good for practicing and sewing the shape when you feel comfortable enough to reach the faux fur level.   I have the head made  and clippers are going to be picked up. You will need to save up for clippers because that's what you use to shave down the fur. Every maker is different. My best advice to you is do some you-tube research and search around the forums to see what other makers do on the website. Also be prepared to go through hot glue guns as well when it comes time to make your furry partial. Have already gone through several.  Luxury faux fur is a good option and shaves really nicely.  Another thing to be aware of is that you will be vacuuming fur like nobody's business haha. Our fur will shed everywhere just like the real thing.  Some say use an exacto knife (please, please, please be careful! <3) to cut the fur or some use scissors. Also if you don't have a sewing machine that's okay too. I hand sewed the entire fur pile for my guy so far. With the sensory issue just make the fur suit a little bigger than you normally would.  I used to be extremely claustrophobic.  You can help with this by making your eyes extra big and plus if you feel the need you can always take off your character's head when necessary. I practiced with even just the foam model on for mine.
> 
> ...


I’m making a corgi fursona. I’d probably find a way to do detachable wings in the future, but I’d need to have time, and I ended up injuring my back a month ago (mistakes were made) and wings might be heavy. I might have it as a species later on based on corgis.


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 6, 2018)

I am currently making my first fursuit and it was very expensive. I usually buy one yard of white fur (17.99) at Hobby Lobby and always add a Hobby Lobby discount that's %40 off to that one yard of fur. I dye fur instead of buying online and the method I use was time consuming, and it was pouring acrylic paint into water and paint on the fur using a small toothbrush or a brush to dye it. It will take a long time to dry it so, I used a fan to dry it fast and wait 30 minutes and brush it so it doesn't crust or harden and I always check on and brush it until it feels nice.


----------



## crystallinecanine (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a good method for making the inside of heads roomier (because I cannot stand anything touching my face when I suit).


----------

